# Món ăn lợi sữa ? Top 12 món ăn lợi sữa không thể bỏ qua hiện nay



## mommom2021 (5/8/21)

*Những yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến lượng sữa của mẹ sau sinh*
Dưới đây là những yếu tố gây ảnh hưởng trực tiếp tới chất lượng sữa sau sinh mà các mẹ nên lưu ý:
*Chế độ dinh dưỡng của bà mẹ ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng sữa*




Có rất nhiều bà mẹ vẫn có đủ sữa cho con bú ngay cả khi không được ăn uống đầy đủ. Tuy nhiên việc ăn uống không đủ dưỡng chất và nước sẽ làm giảm tiết sữa mẹ và giảm chất lượng của sữa. Chính vì thế mẹ sau sinh nên xây dựng chế độ ăn uống khoa học, đảm bảo sức khoẻ cho mẹ và nguồn dinh dưỡng dồi dào trong sữa cho con.
*Thuốc là một yếu tố gây ảnh hưởng tới chất lượng sữa mẹ*
Quá trình nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ có thể kéo dài từ 1- 2 năm. Trong thời gian nuôi con mẹ có thể gặp phải những vấn đề về sức khoẻ và cần uống thuốc. Một số loại thuốc có thể ảnh hưởng tới khả năng tiết sữa và chất lượng sữa của mẹ như: testosteron, pseudoephedrin, estrogen, progestin, và các dẫn xuất ergot như bromocriptin, ergotamin, cabergolin...
Vì thế, phụ nữ đang cho con bú khi sử dụng thuốc cần hỏi ý kiến của bác sĩ, không tự ý uống thuốc bừa bãi.
*Thực phẩm gây dị ứng với cơ thể mẹ*
Mẹ sau sinh nên tránh các thực phẩm gây dị ứng và nhất là đồ thảo dược, cay nóng. Một số loại thảo dược thông dụng như rau thơm, rau bạc hà, mùi tây thường dùng hàng ngày có thể làm giảm lượng tiết sữa mẹ một cách đáng kể.
*Tổng hợp những món ăn lợi sữa cho mẹ sau sinh hiện nay *
Để tăng cường tiết sữa và giúp sữa mẹ chất lượng hơn, các bà mẹ sau sinh nên ăn những món ăn lợi sữa sau đây:
*Móng giò hầm đu đủ*




Móng giò là loại thực phẩm lợi sữa thường xuyên được sử dụng cho các bà mẹ sau sinh. Móng giò chứa hàm lượng chất dinh dưỡng dồi dào gồm: chất đạm, chất béo, canxi, sắt, vitamin A, B, photpho,..
Khi kết hợp móng giò với đu đủ xanh sẽ giúp tăng lợi sữa, giúp sữa mẹ về nhiều hơn, thơm ngon hơn.
*Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu:*

Móng giò
Đu đủ xanh
Bột canh, hạt tiêu, hành lá
*Cách làm:*

Làm sạch móng giò, chặt miếng vừa ăn rồi ướp với 1 chút bột canh, hạt tiêu
Đu đủ nạo vỏ, cắt miếng vừa ăn
Cho móng vào nồi xào qua cho thấm gia vị sau đó cho nước vào đun sôi. Sau khi sôi hạ nhỏ lửa đến khi chín thì cho đu đủ xanh vào. Đợi tới khi đu đủ chín thì thêm hành lá rồi tắt bếp và múc ra bát thưởng thức.
*Chân chó hầm thuốc bắc*




Chân chó hầm thuốc bắc là món ăn lợi sữa được nhiều bà mẹ sau sinh lựa chọn bởi món ăn này không có quá nhiều chất béo, giảm nổi lo cân nặng cho mẹ. Chân chó hầm thuốc bắc cải thiện chứng mất sữa, ít sữa và tăng chất lượng sữa cho mẹ.
*Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu:*

Chân chó
Thuốc bắc chuyên hầm
Gia vị muối, tiêu, ngò
*Cách làm:*

Rửa sạch chân chó sau đó chặt thành miếng vừa ăn, luộc qua nước sôi 1 lần để loại bỏ mùi hôi.
Xếp chân chó vào nồi nước, thêm thuốc bắc rồi hầm đến khi thịt nhừ thì nêm muối vừa ăn.
Khi canh đã hầm như thì múc ra bát, rắc thêm hạt tiêu, ngò và ăn khi còn nóng.
*Cháo chân dê hầm*




Thịt dê là thực phẩm chứa hàm lượng dinh dưỡng cao như: Protein, các vitamin nhóm B, vitamin E, K, Acid Amin, khoáng chất cần thiết, Omega 3, 6 và các chất dinh dưỡng có lợi khác. Món ăn này giúp tăng tiết sữa và hỗ trợ trẻ phát triển toàn diện.
*Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu:*

Chân dê
Gạo nếp
15g thông thảo, 25g hạt sen, 25g ý dĩ,
Gừng
Chanh, gia vị mắm muối
*Cách làm:*

Chân dê khi mua về đem thui vàng rồi cạo sạch lông và lớp vỏ đen, chặt móng nhọn bỏ đi. Sau đó chặt chân thành miếng vừa ăn, rửa sạch để ráo
Ướp chân dê với dầu ăn, 2 quả chanh vắt lấy nước cốt khoảng 5 phút rồi bọc kín cho vài tủ lạnh 3-4 tiếng để loại bỏ mùi hôi.
Bắc nồi nước khoảng 500ml, thêm nhánh gừng đun sối rồi trụng sơ chân dê.
Xào sơ chân dê cho ngấm gia vị sau đó thêm nước, gạo nếp, thông thảo, hạt sen, ý dĩ vào nồi hầm đến khi nhừ thì nêm nếm gia vị rồi múc ra bát thưởng thức.
*Canh rong biển nấu đậu hũ*




Công dụng của rong biển đối với phụ nữ sau sinh là cân bằng cơ thể, cung cấp hàm lượng canxi, vitamin cao giúp mẹ tăng tiết sữa, khoẻ mạnh và phục hồi nhanh chóng hơn.
*Chuẩn bị nguyên liệu:*

10gr rong biển khô
2 miếng đậu hũ
150gr thịt nằm
Hành tím, gia vị
*Cách làm:*

Rong biển rửa sạch rồi ngâm nước lạnh khoảng 20 phút để nở đều. Sau đó cắt đoạn vừa ăn
Đậu hũ non cắt miếng vừa ăn. Thịt băm ướp với hành tím, hạt tiêu, hạt nêm.
Bắc nồi lên bếp, đợi nước sôi thì cho thịt băm vào nếu đến khi sooit rở lại thì cho rong biển, đậu hũ vào nấu thêm 5 phút là tắt bếp.
Canh rong biển nên ăn nóng cùng với cơm hoặc ăn như món khai vị.
Trên đây là tổng hợp những *món ăn lợi sữa* tốt nhất cho bà mẹ sau sinh. Hy vọng bài viết đã cung cấp cho bạn những thông tin hữu ích nhất. Trân trọng!


----------

